# The Boy Next Door - On Blu-ray & DVD 4/28, Digital HD 4/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*THE BOY NEXT DOOR​*
AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD APRIL 14, 2015 
AND BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK AND DVD ON APRIL 28, 2015
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT 

Universal City, California, March 3, 2015 – A momentary lapse of judgment leads to a dangerous obsession in the provocative thriller The Box Next Door starring Jennifer Lopez (Maid in Manhattan, Monster-in-Law, The Wedding Planner). Available on Digital HD on April 14 and on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand on April 28, The Boy Next Door takes audiences behind the scenes with exclusive bonus content including deleted scenes, a filmmaker commentary and more.

Lopez stars as Claire Peterson, a high-school literature teacher struggling to get back in the dating game after separating from her cheating husband while raising her adolescent son. When handsome and charismatic 19-year-old Noah (Ryan Guzman, Step Up series, “Pretty Little Liars”) moves in next door, Claire has a moment of weakness that leads to an intimate night together. Noah’s attraction quickly turns into a violent obsession, threatening to tear apart Claire’s world and endanger the people she loves. Kristin Chenoweth (The West Wing, Deck the Halls), John Corbett (Sex and the City, My Big Fat Greek Wedding) and Ian Nelson (Teen Wolf, The Hunger Games) co-star. 

The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™. 
•	Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound. 
•	DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away. 
•	DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download. 

Bonus Features Exclusive to Blu-ray™ and DVD combo pack:
•	Deleted Scenes
•	The Making of The Boy Next Door
•	Feature Commentary with Director Rob Cohen



FILMMAKERS 
Cast: Jennifer Lopez, Ryan Guzman, John Corbett, Kristin Chenoweth
Directed By: Rob Cohen
Written By: Barbara Curry
Produced By: Jason Blum p.g.a., John Jacobs p.g.a, Elaine Goldsmith-Thomas, Benny Medina, Jennifer Lopez
Executive Producers: Couper Samuelson, Jeanette Volturno-Brill, Zac Unterman
Director of Photography: David McFarland
Production Designer: Charles Varga
Edited By: Michel Aller
Costume Designer: Courtney Hoffman
Music By: Randy Edelman, Nathan Barr

TECHNICAL INFORMATION – Blu-ray™:
Street Date: April 28, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Numbers: 61132207 (US) /61142618 (CDN)
Running Time: 1 hour 31 minutes
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2:40:1
Rating: R for violence, sexual content/nudity and language
Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/DVS Dolby Digital 2.02, Spanish and French DTS Digital Surround 5.1
Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French subtitles

TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD:
Street Date: April 28, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Numbers: 61132206 (US) / 61142620 (CDN)
Running Time: 1 hour 31 minutes
Layers: Dual Layer
Aspect Ratio: 2:40:1
Rating: R for violence, sexual content/nudity and language
Technical Info: Dolby Digital 5.1/DVS DD 2.02, Spanish and French Dolby Digital 5.1 
Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French subtitles


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the info. We will rent this one for sure. My wife will have fun picking on JLo as she is not a real fan of her lol!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

hahaha!! yeah she's not much of an actress. I'm tempted to watch it cuz it seems like a reverse Femme Fatale tale, and those are a personal guilty pleasure of mine


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> hahaha!! yeah she's not much of an actress. I'm tempted to watch it cuz it seems like a reverse Femme Fatale tale, and those are a personal guilty pleasure of mine


A favorite of mine is Single White Female.


----------

